

If you're bored check out my new game Trickochet (and rate it for me!) - benologist
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/533914

======
barmstrong
Nice work dude...the hidden blocks that fade in/out got a little annoying
after a while (felt like a "fake" challenge that didn't quite fit the theme).
But overall great mix of possibilities from some fairly simple elements.
You've got a good sense for games.

